# Binding placement



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

So I put them on this morning the Union dlx for my lead foot (left) I set it to +12 and -6 I was wondering about the overhang and wanted to know if this looks ok on here, I know the toe strap is a little off because I haven't moved it to the other hole yet.











Left









Right









Both









*edit

I ended up moving the heel cups forward one which seems to help


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess they must be good then.

I set them +15/-9


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Hard to tell for sure from the photos... but I think you may have a little too much heel overhang. I would prob move the bindings one hole towards the toe edge and see how it looks.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

The last phone is the one you are talking about right? the others before that had no adjustments the last one I moved forward one.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> The last phone is the one you are talking about right? the others before that had no adjustments the last one I moved forward one.


Looking at the picture of your base plate it looks like you may have one more spot to to move the bindings towards the toe edge. I would try that.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> Looking at the picture of your base plate it looks like you may have one more spot to to move the bindings towards the toe edge. I would try that.


Yeah but won't the front of the binding be hanging over the board then?


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

MikeCL said:


> Yeah but won't the front of the binding be hanging over the board then?


The goal is to have the the binding centered on the board, equal toe and heel overhang, I'd move it up one hole.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it seems to look better, I ended up moving the gas pedal all the way out because I had a gap so it fits flush now under the toe.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

kctahoe said:


> The goal is to have the the binding centered on the board, equal toe and heel overhang, I'd move it up one hole.


I think you meant _the goal is to have the *boot* centered on the board_ - depending on the set-up that might or might not imply having the binding centered.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> Well it seems to look better, I ended up moving the gas pedal all the way out because I had a gap so it fits flush now under the toe.


That looks a lot better. Your boots seem pretty bulky for those bindings though - what are the respective sizes?

Also, any particular reason why you are running the toe strap over the top rather than capstrap style?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

That looks much better:thumbsup:


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> I think you meant _the goal is to have the *boot* centered on the board_ - depending on the set-up that might or might not imply having the binding centered.


Yes thanks, i ment to say boot! Boot centered.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

The boots are 10.5 and the binding is L/XL

As for the toe strap I might switch up, I think what happen was I bottomed out on the capstrap way, I will have to check again to be sure.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> The boots are 10.5 and the binding is L/XL
> 
> As for the toe strap I might switch up, I think what happen was I bottomed out on the capstrap way, I will have to check again to be sure.


What do you mean "bottomed out"?


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> What do you mean "bottomed out"?


Unable to ratchet the straps anymore, but I tried it again and it was due to the heelcup not set right so it's not a issue anymore


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> Unable to ratchet the straps anymore, but I tried it again and it was due to the heelcup not set right so it's not a issue anymore


Ah, that makes sense. When set up properly you should generally need *more* ladder strap (i.e., be less likely to bottom out) when going capstrap style than over the top - simple geometry. However, seeing that your boots were way too far back in the bindings, I can see how that could have been an issue for you initually.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the toecaps should go down a little bit more right? Is any one way better then the other?


----------

